# Sharpening Handbook



## Steve in VA (Dec 13, 2021)

I stumbled across this site and thought it's a great resource:



Sharpening Handbook

Reactions: Like 4 | Thank You! 2


----------



## JR Parks (Dec 13, 2021)

Thanks for sharing Steve. Seem to cover a lot of tools.


----------



## Tom Smart (Dec 13, 2021)

Steve, thanks, I’ll be using this.


----------



## Cliff56 (Mar 30, 2022)

Thanks, good sire


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2022)

Hmm...I did not know a shovel needs sharpening. I have a few I should do that to.
Thanks Steve!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 30, 2022)

ripjack13 said:


> Hmm...I did not know a shovel needs sharpening. I have a few I should do that to.
> Thanks Steve!


Yep, any edged tool generally can use a tune up from time to time. Hoe, shovel, ice spud... and keep your light oil handy. Clean em and oil em before stowing them. Will keep them sharp longer.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------

